# how to setup a postscript printer?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Having an issue with maverick and our rip for making plates for press. Normally we would just print to the rip, that no longer works. A work around is in indesign there is an option to select under printer: postscript file. This makes, obviously, a postscript file and instead of printing, it saves it where you want to save it. This would work as I can save the postscript file to a hot folder and let the RIP do its thing from there. What I am unsure about is how to set this up using a ppd if there is no printer installed? Is there a way to direct it to the ppd file I need?


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Can you see the RIP in the add printer window (just guessing about Maverick window) - if you can "see" the RIP then that is half the battle. I might explore the sharing of the hotfolder idea you mentioned until you figure things out.

My 2 cents is is to NEVER upgrade an OS of a production machine until the bugs are worked out. That is exactly why I stayed at 10.6.8 - everything works fine.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I can, and this is how I normally have done it. The problem now is it pauses the printer whenever printing that way. This is all being done on a virtual install of mavericks, testing things before upgrading.


----------

